# Heldentum - Brainstorming



## _L_ (25. Mai 2008)

Hi Zusammen

Bin grad in einem kreativen Tief und könnte eure Hilfe gebrauchen. 

Mein Auftrag:
*3-4 minutiger Loop (Film/Video) zum Thema Heldentum.*
Dabei habe ich keinerlei weitere vorgaben.

Bis Anhin habe ich folgende Idee:
Einen 3-4 Minuten dauernder "Hauptfilm", der durch kurze Statements (Was bedeutet für Sie Heldentum?, 15s - 20s) unterbrochen wird.

*Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee?
Was könnte der "Hauptfilm" sein?
Oder völlig andere Idee?*

Nebenbei nimmt mich auch Wunder, wer für euch warum ein Held ist, und was eure ganz persönliche heldenhafte Tat war.

Um eure Meinungen, Ideen und Statements wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!
Gruss _L_


----------



## janoc (25. Mai 2008)

Würde da eher in den klassischen antiken Geschichten wühlen. Odysseus, Brad Pitt und die ganzen anderen da in und um Troja zum Beispiel. Ist sicher eine solide Basis auf der man dann aufbauen könnte.


----------



## ink (25. Mai 2008)

Jau, antike Helden bis hin zu den "alltäglichen" Helden.
Find des nen netten roten Pfaden


----------



## _L_ (25. Mai 2008)

Hi

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Bei der Antike anzufangen ist eine gute Idee.
Nur: Was sind alltägliche Helden? Was ist heute heldenhaft?

Um weitere Ideen bin ich dankbar!
Lg _L_


----------



## ink (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn man es überspitzt betrachtet ist jeder ein Held der nicht den Rettungskräften im Weg steht.
Aber sonst überleg mal was einen Helden ausmacht: Selbstlosigkeit, Mut usw.
Also jemand der einschreitet wenn etwas passiert, jemand der sein Leben für andere riskiert,
Jemand der nicht die Augen verschliesst und weitergeht.


----------



## janoc (25. Mai 2008)

> Ein Held (althochdeutsch helido) ist eine (meist männliche) Person mit besonders herausragenden Fähigkeiten oder Eigenschaften, die sie zu besonders hervorragenden Leistungen, sog. Heldentaten, treibt. [...] Seine heldischen Fähigkeiten können von körperlicher Art (Kraft, Schnelligkeit, Ausdauer etc.) oder auch geistiger Natur sein (Mut, Aufopferungsbereitschaft, Einsatzbereitschaft für Ideale oder Mitmenschen).



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Held


----------

